# 1939? BF Goodrich Streamline



## dfa242 (May 17, 2013)

A few bumps and bruises and the grips went missing long ago but I think this one should clean up pretty well - please correct me if I'm mistaken, but I think this is a '39.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 17, 2013)

Looks like '39 to me. Nice find!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2013)

*Looks like a 1939 to me too .....*

Tall Frame -- cool looking bicycle


----------



## airflo11 (May 17, 2013)

Awesome bike!  I want it!


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2013)

*1939 streamline*

that goes for me as well.:o


----------



## jkent (May 17, 2013)

Sweet bike! Glad it has found a good home, but if you ever decide to let it go i'm willing to pay ALL relocating fees!!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 17, 2013)

I noticed too, tall frame. Some here love those....!

Great bike, Dean....!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 18, 2013)

Man that's nice.   Really nice.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 18, 2013)

Dean might have to be nominated for the "finding the best bikes on a consistent basis"

Oscar...... Dang, that is A(fricking)nother cool bike you found.........


----------

